# Насколько серьёзен диагноз? Нужна ли операция?



## Попутчик (16 Апр 2021)

Прошу Вас проконсультировать по вопросу. У моей девушки есть проблемы, я взял документацию и перевел на русский язык.
Очень Вас прошу сообщить серьезные ли это проблемы какие  вмешательства нужны и как срочно.
Необходима операция или нет? 
Заранее спасибо. 

позвоночника и шейного отдела позвоночника 1.5T GE сагиттальный T1SE, T2SE, STIR, аксиальный T2SE Показанный L / S позвоночник находится в положении синистросколиоза. Тела позвонков соответствующей высоты, четко очерченные покровные поверхности, с грыжей Smorl проксимальнее тела L2 позвонка с адекватной интенсивностью сигнала. I.v пространства соответствующей высоты. На уровне iv пространства L3L4 натяжение диска лютни по типу выпуклости. На уровне i.v пространстве L4L5 дорсомедиальная зона интенсивности сигнала кольцевого разрыва. На уровне i.v пространства L5S1 дорсомедиальная и левая зона интенсивности сигнала диска. Медуллярный конус заканчивается на высоте тела L1 позвонка. Показанный шейный отдел позвоночника находится в положении прямого физиологического лордоза. Зона интенсивности дискового сигнала, сжимающая до радиуса соответствующего нерва. В пространстве уровня iv S4C5 напряжение дуги диска по типу выпячивания.
Заключение: МРТ L / s kitme указывает на выраженный синистросколиоз, незначительную грыжу Сморла проксимальной покрывающей поверхности тела L2, дугообразное натяжение межпозвонкового пространства L3L4, кольцевой разрыв диска дорсомедиально iv пространства L4L5 и грыжу диска левое и левое пространство. МРТ шейного отдела позвоночника указывает на прямой физиологический лордоз, узкий позвоночный канал за счет переднего спинномозгового пространства сегмента C3C6, протрузию диска дорсомедиально и правый интрафораминально сжимающий эффект внутривенного пространства C3C4, натяжение дуги диска ivz пространство I4 пространство


----------



## La murr (17 Апр 2021)

@Попутчик, Виктор, здравствуйте!
Какие жалобы у девушки?
Целесообразнее показать врачам её снимки.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь


----------



## Попутчик (27 Апр 2021)

La murr написал(а):


> Какие жалобы у девушки?
> Целесообразнее показать врачам её снимки.


Да ни каких она работает копает живет и не обращает на это внимания. А я переживаю.
Но в январе этого года у нее так сильно болела спина там процедуры делали ток били по спине что-то подключали.
Вообщем хочу ее при первой возможности к врачу а она жди мол когда время будет работы много и тянет до июля.
Вот я и спрашиваю срочно не срочно серьезно не серьезно. Снимок на диске и какая-то специальная программа нужна чтобы его вытащить. Не знаю как это сделать


----------



## La murr (27 Апр 2021)

@Попутчик, Виктор, при загрузке снимков с диска попробуйте воспользоваться этими рекомендациями, пожалуйста -
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23773/post-406438


----------



## Попутчик (27 Апр 2021)

@La murr, большое Вам спасибо после майских праздников разберусь с этим.


----------

